# New Baby Born 2/13/2008!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

No.... not Calico.... no.... not Robin....... It was Snow Flake!! Snow Flake kidded this morning with a BEAUTIFUL little Doeling!!!!!! Ironically it was snowing this morning here.... That's Alabama weather for ya.. 65 degrees yesterday and then 26 degrees and snowing today. Toby is Sire... can you see any resemblance?? LOL She is good and healthy and is a little Doll!!! I am planning on naming her Misty, Storm, or Stormy... which one do you like?? Toby has really been throwing the color, I am so proud of him!!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

WOW! She is absolutely GORGEOUSE! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE those colors! You have a great sire!

I love the name Misty for her......are you planning on keeping her?

CJ


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

what a cutie.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I too like the name Misty. She is a beauty!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful little kid.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I like the name Misty too... but I think I have decided on Stormy... unless my wishy washy self changes my mind :roll: 

CJPUP- I will be pricing her on my website and offering her to the people on my Waiting List, but if she doesn't have a deposit placed on her by the time she is weaning age then I will be keeping her and will plan to breed her (when she is old enough of course) to the Blue-Eyed Buck I plan on getting this Spring :thumb:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...Brandi such a cute little girl!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful!! :stars: I think Misty fits


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to say Stormy too Brandi, Misty is cool but Stormy is better just my oppion.

See I told you Toby would throw you great kids! I knew you wouldn't be disapointed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*stormy*

Oh my she is beautiful!!!!!!!!!

I like the name stormy for her - but that is just me!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow- that doeling is beautiful but I think her Mom is too- congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! Well her official name is now Stormy (unless of course I change my mind LOL :roll: ). I am so very happy with her! Toby is doing a great job! Now I just can't wait to see what Robin has!! She is the last one that is due to kid this month that is bred to Toby. The other three I have left to kid this month were bred when I purchased them.


----------

